# not all cheap brands are bad



## daisycutter

for anyones interested in this theres a company called boyu that sell there stuff in some stores http://www.boyuaquarium.com/ i use alot of there stuff and im yet to find a fault with any of it especilly pumps i wouldnt put them above the main brands but for what they cost you get a good deal


----------



## Mr.Todd

Where all have you seen their products for sale? Any online shops?


----------



## daisycutter

dont know if they sell online my nearest GOOD aqatic center stocks a wide range of there stuff i know that dosent help you on the other side of the atlantic :roll: i just saying if you come across there stuff dont overlook it


----------



## Rue

I'm pretty sure our Petsmart carries some items of that brand...I'll have to check next time I'm in getting supplies...

...er, which will likely be tomorrow... :lol:


----------

